# 10 more sleeps until ...



## OzziBoy

In Australia (perhaps elsewhere) we say ... "10 sleeps until ... Christmas / Birthday" or "10 more sleeps."

It means we have 10 more days until the event. But instead of "days" we say "sleeps". It's mainly used with children to encourage them to go to bed, but adults use it when they are excited about something coming up.

In Czech I have "10 spí do..." but I used this with a Czech native speaker and she didn't quite understand. 

Is there a similar colloquialism in Czech? Or perhaps a better translation?

Thanks,
Ozzi


----------



## Managa

No colloquialism cames to my mind.
I would simply say:

"*Už jenom 10 dnů a ... budou Vánoce*"

"*Už zbývá jenom 10 dnů do ...Vánoc*"

"*Už se jenom desetkrát vyspíš a budou... Vánoce*" - more appropriate for children

etc.


----------



## Incomer

"10 spí do..."    If you used this I would think about "10 people sleeping until..."


You could probably say "10 spánků do..." but it sounds unnatural.


----------



## Petra123

Even literally, "10 more sleeps until ..." can't be translated as "10 spí do ...".
Note that Czech "spí" is a verb.
He/she sleeps. = Spí.

In this case, sleeps represents a plural noun - a sleep = spánek, vyspání.
So you could say: "Ještě 10 vyspání do ..."

Native speakers wouldn't say that, however, I think everybody would understand what you mean.

The phrase used in Czech is, as Managa mentions:
"Ještě se desetkrát vyspíš a ... budou Vánoce/budeš mít narozeniny/budeme spolu, etc.

The use of this phrase in Czech is the same as you describe in English.


----------



## OzziBoy

Thank you to you both for the explanation and options there. I really appreciate it.

Kind regards,
Ozzi


----------

